# "Titanic" violin soon to be on display



## Lunasong

A battery of forensics tests has determined that a violin found in a British man's attic is the instrument that was used by the bandmaster of the Titanic to play, according to lore, "Nearer My God to Thee" during the ship's last moments.

How the violin survived the wreck is not known for certain. The auction house Henry Aldrige and Son of Wiltshire, England, which has researched the instrument's history, noted that several newspapers from May 1912 reported that Wallace Hartley was found with the instrument in a leather case strapped to his body.

More here:
http://abcnews.go.com/International/titanic-violin-authenticated-genuine/story?id=18739678

http://news.yahoo.com/auction-house-found-titanic-violin-132027682.html


----------



## Ingélou

It is an extremely moving story, and testimony to the fact that many violinists, including me, think of their instruments almost as having souls. In a recent cruise disaster a violinist drowned after going back to save his instrument & I think I'd be tempted to do the same. Thanks for posting this, Lunasong.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Sorry to report that a crazy fat ******* Aussie is planning a new titanic - so I would keep this violin well protected from going on another ill-fated voyage! Suggest he takes up snorting cocaine instead with all his money............

*Palmer reveals Titanic plans in New York*









Queensland mining billionaire Clive Palmer says he plans to travel third class when his Titanic replica makes its maiden voyage in 2016.

Mr Palmer showed off designs for the Titanic II during a press conference on board a mothballed aircraft carrier in New York overnight.

He said the Titanic II, which will be built in China, should be ready to launch in 2016 and would have three passenger classes, just like the original Titanic.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

^^^^ :lol:


----------



## Taggart

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Queensland mining billionaire Clive Palmer says he plans to travel third class when his Titanic replica makes its maiden voyage in 2016. ..


Obviously likes Irish Music!



EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> .. He said the Titanic II, which will be built in China, should be ready to launch in 2016 and would have three passenger classes, just like the original Titanic.


I hope they have more lifeboats though.


----------



## Lunasong

http://gulfnews.com/news/world/usa/a-violin-with-a-titanic-heritage-1.1232449

The violin will be displayed at the Titanic Belfast exhibition from September 18 until October 13 before it goes to auction in Wiltshire, southwest England on October 19.
"We are honoured and excited that Titanic Belfast has been chosen to display Wallace Hartley's violin which he played on RMS Titanic," said the museum's chief executive Tim Husbands.
"This could very well be a once-in-a-lifetime opportunity for visitors to see one of the world's most famous and most valuable Titanic artefacts before it goes to auction."


----------



## PetrB

Lunasong said:


> http://gulfnews.com/news/world/usa/a-violin-with-a-titanic-heritage-1.1232449
> 
> The violin will be displayed at the Titanic Belfast exhibition from September 18 until October 13 before it goes to auction in Wiltshire, southwest England on October 19.
> "We are honoured and excited that Titanic Belfast has been chosen to display Wallace Hartley's violin which he played on RMS Titanic," said the museum's chief executive Tim Husbands.
> "This could very well be a once-in-a-lifetime opportunity for visitors to see one of the world's most famous *and most valuable* Titanic artefacts before it goes to auction."


HYPEHYPEHYPEHYPEHYPEHYPEHYPEHYPEHYPEHYPE

Think I'll queue up the film _The Red VIolin_ for another viewing.

How many splinters of the true cross are there in reliquaries scattered throughout Christendom? But, ladies and gentlemen, there is only one. _*only one*_ violin which was part of the quartet which was the entertainment for the first class passengers on HMS Titanic, _that is until things went horribly wrong. Then, it became a people's instrument!!!!!_

Step right up! Ogle this mediocre instrument, in dubious condition, which will be up for sale at auction. Preying on the innate sentiment many will have attached to this fiddle as associated with the tragic deaths of nearly one thousand souls and that the original owner played a Christian Hymn on it as the ship was going down, has this auction house, honored to be the brokers for the sale of this hallowed object, very excited: we estimate the bidding will reach a minimum of ₤__________, and of course we are hoping and advocating that any who can will bid even higher than that if it comes down to a contest of this _Historically Important Instrument_ remaining on British soil or going to, ahem, some one and somewhere else.

How did it survive? Wood floats. {Other matter floats, too:-} _Purchase this historic violin shaped object for a fortune -- a once in a lifetime opportunity!_

Paganini's violin is in a museum, it was not maintained, the strings not kept taught, never played, and it quickly became another "violin shaped object" of little or no interest -- _gee, Niccolo played on that!_ -- it sits on display in a case in the museum, to which you pay entry an entry fee to look at it.


----------



## GraemeG

Actually, over 1500 people perished on the Titanic, not merely one thousand souls.
Still, I agree with you on the violin. Quite how they could determine it was the one on the ship I don't know; is it thoroughly waterlogged with salt water, perhaps?
I don't see the point of a violin if it's not playable. VSO indeed.
GG


----------



## PetrB

GraemeG said:


> Actually, over 1500 people perished on the Titanic, not merely one thousand souls.
> Still, I agree with you on the violin. Quite how they could determine it was the one on the ship I don't know; is it thoroughly waterlogged with salt water, perhaps?
> I don't see the point of a violin if it's not playable. VSO indeed.
> GG


Me, out of respect for the dead and repulsion at those who vend and purchase souvenirs from such disasters with seeming ghoulish zeal, I hope no one bids on it at all.


----------



## KenOC

PetrB said:


> Me, out of respect for the dead and repulsion at those who vend and purchase souvenirs from such disasters with seeming ghoulish zeal, I hope no one bids on it at all.


Hey, I already got the "Titanic Violin" cocktail napkins, and the coasters too! I won't use these. With any luck they'll be worth a lot in a few years and I can unload them on ebay.


----------



## PetrB

KenOC said:


> Hey, I already got the "Titanic Violin" cocktail napkins, and the coasters too! I won't use these. With any luck they'll be worth a lot in a few years and I can unload them on ebay.


Naw, have fun with them now! Take them out on your boat next time you go out and bring a few friends along.

I can one up ya though, I've got the left hand, fourth finger, third fingerbone from the third class steward, but I'm saving up for the diamonds to be set in the gold and silver reliquary I had custom made for it.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

PetrB said:


> HYPEHYPEHYPEHYPEHYPEHYPEHYPEHYPEHYPEHYPE


Just like the whole Titanic affair. Granted, it was a very tragic event, but there have been maritime disasters with far greater loss of life, for example this one: http://www.wilhelmgustloff.com/sinking.htm and this one: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MV_Goya . I would not hold my breath waiting for Hollywood to make a movie about any of them though. I don't think there was any room for violins on those ships either.


----------



## PetrB

I'm waiting for the viola to turn up, wondering if even amid the hushed reverence for a salt-water sogged unplayable instrument, the inevitable viola jokes will start to fly about.


----------



## Lunasong

GraemeG said:


> Quite how they could determine it was the one on the ship I don't know; is it thoroughly waterlogged with salt water, perhaps?
> GG


See post #1...........


----------



## Andrei

I'm not sure what to make of this myself but try to look at it from the point of view of a descendant of a person on that ship. Does this keep the memory alive (a worthwhile thing I suppose) or is it demeaning that the only reason that this item has a price is because of the death of that relative?


----------

